

Atria: A toolkit for modern C++ development from Ableton - ingve
http://abletonag.github.io/atria/

======
laveur
I have to say that I am pretty intrigued that its from Ableton. They are a big
name on the Music production scene.

------
rburhum
First reaction:

"Header only - This is great!"

Then I read:

"Dependencies boost".

OK, moving on...

~~~
arximboldi
Interesting...

There are not many parts depending on boost and we could make it entirely
optional [1] (it would be still be nice for people wanting to use
atria::variant::match in combo with boost::variant, optionally).

Could you elaborate on why boost is a total no-go for you?

[https://github.com/AbletonAG/atria/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=b...](https://github.com/AbletonAG/atria/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=boost)

~~~
to3m
I'm not the same person, but I don't use boost, and I avoid projects that
depend on it, because every time I've used boost in the past it's always done
dreadful things to the build time.

Anything that uses boost always seems to compile at a glacial pace and then
takes aeons to link. It's also not much fun in the debugger, should you happen
upon it in a call stack or see one of its types in the watch window - but
build times are the more serious problem. C++ projects always seem to suffer
from appalling iteration times, but boost just seems to make things worse...

~~~
tacos
You have to be careful with what you pull in. But with precompiled headers I'm
building a suite of 25 command line apps, all dependent on boost, in 22
seconds on a 2012 MacBook Air. gcc on Windows is similar.

Microsoft doesn't even let you share precompiled headers across projects, but
it's still building in under 20 seconds.

There's a LOT of really idiotic C++ build scripts out there. I really don't
know what some people are thinking.

~~~
enqk
20 seconds is not particularly impressive..

~~~
tacos
Neither is the hardware. The point is that I'm doing a clean build of an
entire app in under a second. Which means the "boost tax" is also under a
second.

You can certainly make a mess of things if you're not careful. Most people
seem to.

------
Tobu
The novel part here is transducers and the funken package built on top of
them, right? What are they used for, in your applications? The documentation
is really terse and could use a few examples.

~~~
arximboldi
Yep, sorry about the state of the docs... hopefully it will improve over time.
As the `status` section highlights, a lot of the stuff here is very green, but
we wanted to open-source early and polish it along the way instead of waiting
until everything is "done" ("done" doesn't make sense for an OSS project
anywayzzz :-)

There will be a tutorial on the transducers stuff coming up at some point.
That is the part that is under more active development indeed. We will also
talk about that at CppCon next September.

------
spencore
Man. my dream is to work for ableton

